# Video Clip: Scott Henderson Lesson on 5ths



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YJ2P1fvYhw

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I didn't know that they had instructional vids on there. Some of those are pretty good. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

That is cool!


----------



## Stereoface (Feb 21, 2007)

Sweet dude


----------

